# Best TV for like $300 or so



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

So as the title says, what would be the best TV for like $300 or so? Needs to be shipped to Europe.

This one looks pretty neat:
Newegg.com - Toshiba 40" Class (40" Diag.) 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV 40E220U


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If its going to be used in Europe, it should probably be bought in Europe.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well sometimes newegg has very cheap shipping, some times even free.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think "Free shipping" applies to over seas orders, but I could be wrong. In any case, there are other considerations, such as warranty (which won't be honored in a different country) and power.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Much, if not all, of Europe uses 220V instead of 120V. Europe also uses a different TV transmission system, unless things have changed with the advent of digital TV.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeh you guys are probably right, anyone knows a good online store in EU and a good TV to buy?


----------

